# سؤال عن اللحام والغوص التجاري



## غواص المدينة (11 فبراير 2008)

أخواني بعد التحية

أرجو مساعدة أخوكم الصغير .. ماشاء الله لقيتكم كلكم مهندسيين بحارة ولكن سؤالي عن الغوص التجاي أو اللحام تحت الماء حيث انني ارغب بتكميل دراستي في الغوص التجاري

فهل يعرف أحدكم شي عن الغوص التجاري او بالاصح اللحام تحت الماء لكي نتحدث عنه


----------



## Eng-Maher (15 فبراير 2008)

موضوع اللحام تحت الماء .. موضوع قيم فعلا 
جارى البحث وانشاء موضوع خاص به ان شاء الله
نورت اخى غواص


----------

